# Acupuncture 'useless'



## grotbags (Mar 15, 2009)

I never tried any alternative remedies myself but know a friend of mine did without any success.

Don't know whether any of you find it's helped or not

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20100310/thl-acupuncture-useless-for-fertility-d831572.html


----------

